# IPC 2006 - Section 406 - Question



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Is it fair to say that some code issues are subject to interpretation, with the Inpector being the ultimate authority?

I'm not clear on how to apply this code:

Automatic Clothes Washer
406.3 Waste Connection - . . .The trap and fixture drain for an automatic clothes washer standpipe shall be a minimum of 2" in diameter. The automatic clothes washer fixture drain shall connect to a branch drain or drainage stack a minimum of 3" in diameter.

One inspector allows you to tie into a 2" drainage stack that ties directly into a 3" branch drain.

The other inspector insists you come up with 3" for the drainage stack. 

The application was a SFR slab house. The branch drain was tied into under the floor, very similar to this:

http://home.mchsi.com/~plumbermandan/wsb/html/view.cgi-photo.html--SiteID-435705.html

Thanks for any help. I don't want to have to unlearn incorrect information.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

as far as I know it's 2 inch stack for residential and 3 inch stack for commercial. That's how we do it here in Florida. We use 2007 Florida code which is based off of 2006 IPC.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I should clarify that we mainly worked in 3 counties, Pinellas, Hillsborough, and Pasco. Pasco is the only one that made us run a 3 inch stack at the washer for residential. So if you have 2 inspectors telling you 2 different things, I would call the head inspector and see what he says.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

house plumber said:


> I should clarify that we mainly worked in 3 counties, Pinellas, Hillsborough, and Pasco. Pasco is the only one that made us run a 3 inch stack at the washer for residential. So if you have 2 inspectors telling you 2 different things, I would call the head inspector and see what he says.


Yea, it depends on which county your in, Pasco and Hernando will make you bring 3" up. I have for many years installed trap under slab, saves alot of work, plus makes a cleaner looking job.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

ESPinc said:


> Yea, it depends on which county your in, Pasco and Hernando will make you bring 3" up. I have for many years installed trap under slab, saves alot of work, plus makes a cleaner looking job.


So you just bring your washer drain straight off your trap and use your wye or combo under slab as your point of vent?


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I have run into this before One inspector would pass it the other wouldn't. When I asked the one that failed it why he would not and the other would he explained it to me like this. The code is there as a guide for the inspector. How the code is interpretated depends on each individual inspector. It made it confusing to us because we never knew which inspector we were going to get. So many times we would call for inspection and fail it so we would wait till the next day and have a different Inspector come out and pass it. They could only look at the violation that was failed not the whole job. The reason we never got the same inspector was because they had a big bust on them for taking bribes so they started rotating them every day so no one could get to know the inspectors very well.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

When in doubt, call the head inspector. What he says is what his croonies have to do.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Yes Is it fair to say that some code issues are subject to interpretation. You can always appeal the decision.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

house plumber said:


> So you just bring your washer drain straight off your trap and use your wye or combo under slab as your point of vent?


yes, and place the stack in the wall behind the laundry sink. I cut the riser pipe on the trap at rough 47" with the test cap. On 2nd rough just cut the cap off and install the box.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

ESPinc said:


> yes, and place the stack in the wall behind the laundry sink. I cut the riser pipe on the trap at rough 47" with the test cap. On 2nd rough just cut the cap off and install the box.


 I saw that done in Trinity or Fox Hollow by Gulf Coast Plumbing


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

house plumber said:


> I saw that done in Trinity or Fox Hollow by Gulf Coast Plumbing


Well, I have been doing it way for about 20 years, I remember the City of St Pete inspector back in the early 90's telling my that "It was piss poor plumbing" (his opinion) but could not see anything wrong with it. The builder built all wood frame homes and the washer was of course against the exterior 2x4 load bearing wall, this way keeps you from drilling any studs. Of course this one particular inspector wanted the builder to have 8" wood fames walls where there was any plumbing located(In ones Dream) You probably know who I speak of, he is now the plans examiner for St Pete.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Personally I tink any wet wall should be at least a 6 inch. But I can't think of his name. The only one that comes to mind is Pinellas county inspector that now is a plans examiiner.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Most laundries dump into a 2" stack around here.

If you look:
*406.3 Waste connection.*_ The waste from an automatic clothes washer shall discharge through an air break into a standpipe in accordance with Section 802.4 or into a laundry sink. The trap and fixture drain for an automatic clothes washer standpipe shall be a minimum of 2 inches (51 mm) in diameter. The automatic clothes washer fixture drain shall connect to a branch drain or drainage stack a minimum of 3 inches (76 mm) in diameter. Automatic clothes washers that discharge by gravity shall be permitted to drain to a waste receptor or an approved trench drain._

It does not specify a distance. If you look at the language of the code, it just says that it has to connect to a 3" branch or stack. What that means to me is that you must run a laundry into a 3" or larger drain at some point before picking up any other fixtures.

Edit: Actually, after re-reading it, fixture drain to vent must be 2" or larger. Once past the vent, you've got to be 3" or larger.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Protech said:


> Most laundries dump into a 2" stack around here.
> 
> If you look:
> *406.3 Waste connection.*_ The waste from an automatic clothes washer shall discharge through an air break into a standpipe in accordance with Section 802.4 or into a laundry sink. The trap and fixture drain for an automatic clothes washer standpipe shall be a minimum of 2 inches (51 mm) in diameter. The automatic clothes washer fixture drain shall connect to a branch drain or drainage stack a minimum of 3 inches (76 mm) in diameter. Automatic clothes washers that discharge by gravity shall be permitted to drain to a waste receptor or an approved trench drain._
> ...


That's how I do it. Say I run 3 inch up and use a 3 x 2 combo or whatever and bush down the front of the fitting and go 2 inch both ways. I never had a problem. Just make sur the laundry is down stream from a bathroom.


----------

